# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Aerial

## Redaktion

Ein Move, bei dem der Windsurfer beim Wellenabreiten aus der Wellen herausspringt, um Sekundenbruchteile spter wieder in der selben Welle zu landen.

Es gibt Backside-Aerials und Frontside-Aerials, je nachdem, ob der Sufer die Wellen nach Backside (mit dem Rcken zur Wellen nach Luv) oder Frontside (mit dem Krper zu Wellen nach Lee / Down the Line) abreitet.

----------

